# Favorite band pictures.



## Don Vito (Oct 31, 2012)

One of those threads.

Not a "band" pic, but...






A picture of Atheist with some rad shorts.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's a cool picture of Duran Duran.






...Oh, wait... Thats Queensryche. Whoops. 

And heres one of Devin with the DTB.


----------



## ilyti (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 1, 2012)

Not a band picture per se, but back then, Tosin was probably the only member of AAL, so I guess it counts:


----------



## DLG (Nov 1, 2012)

huge fan of the suffocation sweatpants and trump plaza t-shirt pic


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 1, 2012)

Just look at Adam D's hair.


----------



## FireInside (Nov 1, 2012)

Crowbar (NONE HEAVIER!):


----------



## vstealth (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 1, 2012)

FireInside said:


> Crowbar (NONE HEAVIER!):



I believe "Mechanize"-era Fear Factory was even heavier: Dino Cazares, fat Burton C. Bell and Gene Hoglan.


----------



## bhakan (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## DLG (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Jontain (Nov 1, 2012)

So many good SYL pics its hard to choose....






Oh and this little smile...


----------



## Murmel (Nov 1, 2012)

Allow me to casually turn on fanboy mode.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 1, 2012)

Jontain said:


> So many good SYL pics its hard to choose.....



Devin could have his own section for this, let alone thread.


----------



## mike0 (Nov 1, 2012)

only because i'm a stupidly big protest and star trek fan...









and some btbam, of course with more devin:


----------



## DLG (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Randy (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## wankerness (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope someone posts some profanatica.

I like this one of Arcturus cause it's a great parody of all the really terrible black metal ones that are out there:






This one of SYL makes me laugh, mainly cuase of Hoglan's face:






FOr some reason I like the really old Smashing Pumpkins promo pics, like Gish/Siamese Dream, they're cheesy in an endearing way. 






I have this saved as "childrenofbodom.jpg" so I hope it's them:






Looking at band pics I've saved over the years, about 90% of them are saved cause they're hilarious/terrible instead of cause I like them. Mainly black metal, power metal and vintage stuff like say, Danish pop from the 60s. Good times.

Oh, I also have some hilarious old B&W pics of Lemmy from Motorhead with various topless women, but NSFW etc.


----------



## JoeyW (Nov 1, 2012)

I love this pic of BTBAM


----------



## I Voyager (Nov 1, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I believe "Mechanize"-era Fear Factory was even heavier: Dino Cazares, fat Burton C. Bell and Gene Hoglan.



And you forget to mention Byron Stroud?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 1, 2012)

Mastodon has some awesome pictures:







This one is definitely my favourite, everyone's facial expressions are awesome. 










And a close second for my favourite:


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 1, 2012)

vstealth said:


>


Totally forgot about this one! Always made me want a BCR with that headstock.

Here's another one I wanted to share. This counts as an early Sinergy band pic I think.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 1, 2012)

Guns N' Roses.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 1, 2012)

Dont forget Pantera in the glam days


----------



## sleightest (Nov 1, 2012)

this picture always cracks me up.


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Dooky (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Genome (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 1, 2012)

Surprised no one posted this one yet:


----------



## FireInside (Nov 1, 2012)

Genome said:


>



Defiler a year ago? 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## jordanky (Nov 1, 2012)

Also, all of these:


----------



## Rypac (Nov 1, 2012)

Protest The Hero have a few goodies.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 2, 2012)

Surprised there hasn't been a Meshuggah one yet.


----------



## mithologian (Nov 2, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## mithologian (Nov 2, 2012)

Periphery has really good ones. 











And since all the other ones I wanted to mention have been said (Protest the hero, SYL), here's some shameless self promotion for my band, And the kingdom Fell.


----------



## ASoC (Nov 2, 2012)

not band pictures but


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 2, 2012)

mithologian said:


> Periphery has really good ones.



What's up with Misha's insanely huge guetto-booty?


----------



## cronux (Nov 2, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> Dont forget Pantera in the glam days








Anselmo FTW

here's some 











and a young Thordendal


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 2, 2012)

Here we go:

A young Fear Factory:











Very early incarnation of the band:






Fear Factory's badass pictures from the times where the band was pretty much, perfect:






Divine Heresy (because there's nothing more aggressive looking than pissed-off members of ethnic minorities):

Sybreed's evolution:

Slave Design era (hardcore metalhead looks)






Antares era (cosmic concepts and ....)

The pulse of awakening era (slowly morphing into a nu-metal band)


----------



## DLG (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Ghoul-7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Theres so many good rammstein pics, but this cracks me up


----------



## ncfiala (Nov 2, 2012)

Not a band, but awesome nonetheless.


----------



## gunch (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## FireInside (Nov 2, 2012)

Maiden:


----------



## DLG (Nov 2, 2012)

silverabyss said:


>



this is easily my fav PD pic


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 2, 2012)

Ghoul-7 said:


> Theres so many good rammstein pics, but this cracks me up



There's also a few that make you go "What the fuck?"

Such as the uncensored cover of the Pussy single.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 2, 2012)

And all the protest the hero ones that people posted


----------



## ilyti (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ilyti (Nov 2, 2012)

A few more...

Did anyone know Jonas Renkse is actually a blonde?






And on that note, how about some really early Bloodbath?


----------



## MetalGravy (Nov 2, 2012)

Greatest. Band pic. Ever.


----------



## iamthefonz (Nov 2, 2012)

Sleep nailed it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 3, 2012)

ANb


----------



## Genome (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## ilyti (Nov 3, 2012)

Not a band photo, but that's an endorsement I've never heard of..


----------



## Dooky (Nov 4, 2012)




----------

